# Sticky  **Important! Please read before posting your Introduction. (Or updating it.)**



## Betsy the Quilter

We encourage new members to post an introductory thread in this board to tell us a little bit about themselves. If you're a Kindle owner, tell us that! If you use a different e-reader, that's fine, we'll still like you.  Don't use an ereader at all? Still like you! (Though we might try to convert you.  ) If you are an author, you can tell us a little bit about your books here, but you will want to do your main promotion in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature independent authors. Everyone should read our Forum Decorum so you are familiar with our rules.

*This forum is to introduce you, and while of course, authors, you may mention your books, posts that duplicate Book Bazaar threads will be removed or moved to the Bazaar.*

Once you have made one post, you will be able to modify your signature. See the Writers' Café for a tutorial on signatures.

Already posted an introduction? Congrats! Now, greet the folks who are newer than you, by all means, but otherwise, your work here is finished. *Please start no more than one introduction thread*. And authors, revisiting your intro thread to post new information about your books is a no-no--that's what the Book Bazaar is for, thanks! *(And while we are on the subject, the Book Bazaar is the ONLY place where you may promote your book.)*

Explore KindleBoards. This is a Kindle Fan and Reader Forum, and there is a LOT going on. I'm sure you'll find an ongoing conversation in which to take part. Or start some of your own.

Finally, please don't promote your book or other product in someone else's introduction thread. Those posts will be removed. It's just not the KindleBoards way.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to post them or to PM one of the moderators. We're here to help!

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*How to Post Your Introduction*

_New to forums? Not quite sure how to post? Here's a quick look at how to make your first post._
(Note--you will not be able to modify your signature until you have posted once--so post a quick introduction and let us get to know you!)

To start posting on KindleBoards, you basically need to know how to do two things; start a thread (also called a topic) and reply to an existing thread.

Using Introductions as an example, you can either "reply" to the "Welcome to KindleBoards" thread or start your own Introduction thread.

To start your own introduction thread, look at the top right of the list of topics. Click on "New Topic." The Start New Topic page will open. You can enter the subject and the text and click "Post." Once you've posted, your introduction thread will appear at the top of the Topic Listing (which is sorted by the most recently added).

To reply to an existing thread, click on the thread title in the topic listing. The thread will open, and you'll see all the replies that have been made.

Once in the thread, click on the "Reply" button, located at the top or bottom of each thread's page.

The "Post Reply" page will open. You can edit the existing subject (though people usually don't) and add your reply. Click on "Post" to save your reply.

Give it a try! And welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------

